# my sister is the mistress



## silentME (Jul 10, 2012)

My husband and I been seperated for 5 yrs now with 1 child. We've been together for 6 yrs and sadly our marriage failed. We were so happy during our first 3 yrs of our marriage then suddenly everything change. He always out, he comes home late.

I knew from the start that he had an affair with somebody but i never thought that the girl was my sister. They were exchanging txt and calls. Since we are living in one house, i noticed that everytime my husband went out, my sister will follow just a few hours away and sometimes minute. 

Until someone sees them in a province together. Thats the time they were caught. 

Now we're no longer together and my daughter is with me. Do i need to expect anything from him? After 5 yrs of seperation, with no communication at all.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Your sister? Good gawd. Move on with your life from him and her.


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

I am sorry sweety, that is rough situation. But you need to forget about him and move on, I would also disown your sister, what a ***** and b****. There are plenty of men out there who will love you to death, but it's not him. Wish you best of luck hun


----------



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with the other posts above...time to move on and disown that sister of yours. Hopefully you have full custody of your child.

JR


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

double betrayal, ouch... I agree with the others, keep moving forward with your own life, without either of them.


----------



## 1writer (Jul 11, 2012)

Ouch. I'm so sorry to hear that. Be happy you got away from them both as they both sound terribly selfish. Stay away from them. They sound like they deserve one another.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

silentME said:


> My husband and I been seperated for 5 yrs now with 1 child. We've been together for 6 yrs and sadly our marriage failed. We were so happy during our first 3 yrs of our marriage then suddenly everything change. He always out, he comes home late.
> 
> I knew from the start that he had an affair with somebody but i never thought that the girl was my sister. They were exchanging txt and calls. Since we are living in one house, i noticed that everytime my husband went out, my sister will follow just a few hours away and sometimes minute.
> 
> ...


I hope you're at least getting child support. And after 5 years, why haven't you divorced him? Don't you want to move on with your life? I would hate to be tethered to him any more than I had to be. He doesn't see his child? What an asshat.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

And your sister? No words. Do you see her at family functions? I'd have a hard time not hitting her square in the face.


----------



## silentME (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you so much guys for your replies... i know i have to move on and never look back... we don't have divorce here in our country and filing for a annulment is really a big amount here... im trying my best to be a good mother and at the same time working for her future... it's so hard to be a single mom, but i know that God has a good plan for me.. my sister actually has a life of her own, she has her own family now.. eventhough she never asked for any forgiveness, i forgive her for the sake of her child and thats my niece and until now we're living in one roof, everyday i need to deal with her not only now but for the rest of my life since she's my sister.. i must admitt that its hard seeing her happy with her family eventhough she's the reason why my OWN family broke.. i just wished that my daughter will accept everything soon..


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

You live in the same house?


----------



## silentME (Jul 10, 2012)

sadly but yes.. but im getting used to it..


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

You should expose your sister. There's no use giving her a free ride. She'll need to face her consequences so that she can grow from that and, hopefully, become a better person. She needs to learn from her past so that she does not repeat herself with others. 

She's carrying this burden of evil of what she had done to you. Help her relieve this burden a little. If she can face it and deal with it, she can move on. And you too can move on.

I dont see why you should be a martyr. It's not your fault. Expose her.


----------



## 1writer (Jul 11, 2012)

silentME said:


> sadly but yes.. but im getting used to it..


I am so sorry to hear that. Wow, the patience you must have.

I would be planning on moving out asap. That is an awful living arrangement. I would certainly call my sister out on it before I left, though. If she did that so easily to you, her own flesh-and-blood, what could she do to other relatives who aren't so close to her?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm intrigues. Can you tell us what country you're in and/or your ethnicity and/ your religion.


----------



## amillionpieces85 (Jul 23, 2011)

eeeek. I do NOT mean to be offensive or stererotype at all, but I'm smelling/feeling/hinting middle-east?


----------



## silentME (Jul 10, 2012)

Philippines


----------

